# General > General Chat >  Picture of the Day

## Rick

I'm tired of being left out of your Song of the Day Thread since I can't hear any of them so I'm starting the Picture of the Day thread. Just remember to keep it PG-13 and make sure they are in the public domain. No copyright infringing!!

Here's a mural painted by John Pugh titled Siete Punto Uno. Everything you see, including the woman, is part of the mural on the side of a Chick-Filet in Los Gatos, Ca. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I've seen pictures of a lot of his work.  Most of it is really amazing.

----------


## nell67

Oh Thank God,Rick started this thread,I was almost too afraid to open it and look!

----------


## Justin Case

> I'm tired of being left out of your Song of the Day Thread since I can't hear any of them so I'm starting the Picture of the Day thread. Just remember to keep it PG-13 and make sure they are in the public domain. No copyright infringing!!
> 
> Here's a mural painted by John Pugh titled Siete Punto Uno. Everything you see, including the woman, is part of the mural on the side of a Chick-Filet in Los Gatos, Ca. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


look at these too  :Smile:  (sidewalk art)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0...e=Rocky%20Road

----------


## Camp10

> Oh Thank God,Rick started this thread,I was almost too afraid to open it and look!


But you did look!  Hmmmm, I wonder if you were hoping for the thong picture....Lol.

----------


## crashdive123

Here is a planetary nebula as viewed by the Hubble Telescope.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Did someone mention the thong picture? I think I have it around here some where. Now what did I do with that?

----------


## RangerXanatos

Yep, I've gotten a couple of e-mails with his art work.

----------


## BENESSE

I'm crazy about this stuff. How cool would it be to paint your whole house to blend into the background say, in the wilderness or even the dessert?

----------


## nell67

> Did someone mention the thong picture? I think I have it around here some where. Now what did I do with that?


'

Not me,and YOU KNOW BETTER.....GGGGRRRRRR

----------


## RangerXanatos

When I was in Elementary School, we had an artist come by and do chalk art.  While he was doing his art work, he would talk to us about drugs and their affects on the body.  When he was finished, he would turn on different lights and his artwork would change right before out eyes from a sad depressed person surrounded by garbage, to a happy and healthy person with the garbage gone.  I wish I could watch it again.

----------


## canid

That sounds ironically like a demonstration devised by a person who isn't a stranger to psychedelic substances.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Rick...at the last jamboree.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Old GI

> Did someone mention the thong picture? I think I have it around here some where. Now what did I do with that?


RUUUN! FORREST! RUUUN! :Ban:

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Care to guess who among us this might be?
(HINT: It ain't me & Mr. B)

----------


## Justin Case

> Care to guess who among us this might be?
> (HINT: It ain't me & Mr. B)


Thats Freddie Fender on the right !!!!  :serenade:  (lol)

----------


## Trabitha

Because there is a copyright on this picture I can't post it...but it's beautiful!!
Astronomy picture of the day: http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Care to guess who among us this might be?
> (HINT: It ain't me & Mr. B)


 AS and klickitat....no, no, wait.....crash and Ken!

Yeah....I'm pretty sure it's crash and Ken! :Nod:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here ya go, Rick.
I thought you would like this one.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Parrogator.

----------


## Rick

That's two too many as far as I'm considered. Get it? Pair o gator? I slay myself.

----------


## canid

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I've always got a chuckle out of this one.

----------


## Rick

Oh, sure. It's all fun and games until he pulls up at the butcher shop.

----------


## Rick

Anti-ship mines? Satellites in orbit? Some strange alien ship from a sci-fi movie? Nope. It's the Avian flu virus under an electron microscope. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There sandy seems the golden sky
And golden seems the sandy plain.
No habitation meets the eye
Unless in the horizon rim,
Some halfway up the limestone wall,
That spot of black is not a stain
Or shadow, but a cavern hole,
Where someone used to climb and crawl
To rest from his besetting fears.
I see the callus on his soul
The disappearing last of him
And of his race starvation slim,
Oh years ago - ten thousand years.                                                                     

Poem - A Cliff Dwelling by Robert Frost
Picture - Montezuma's Castle, near Camp Verde, Az.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The railroad track is miles away,
And the day is loud with voices speaking, 
Yet there isn't a train goes by all day
But I hear its whistle shrieking. 
All night there isn't a train goes by,
Though the night is still for sleep and dreaming, 
But I see its cinders red on the sky,
And hear its engine steaming. 
My heart is warm with the friends I make,
And better friends I'll not be knowing; 
Yet there isn't a train I wouldn't take,
No matter where it's going. 

Picture: Georgetown Loop Railroad, Colorado
Poem: Travel by Edna St. Vincent Millay

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> I've always got a chuckle out of this one.


Heheh.  Imagine the scene getting it on the bike.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> I've always got a chuckle out of this one.


 It's Ken...on a date. LOL

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Whose woods these are I think I know.
His house is in the village, though;
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his woods fill up with snow.

My little horse must think it queer                      
To stop without a farmhouse near
Between the woods and frozen lake
The darkest evening of the year.

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake.                      
The only other sounds the sweep
Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep.


Photo: Buxton Wood by Ponyonder
Poem: Stopping By Woods on a Snowy Evening, Robert Frost

----------


## Jay

Horton Plains, Nuwara Eliya, Sri Lanka. taken on 29/01/2011.

----------


## Rick

Man! That is a fantastic picture. Do you know what time of day it was. It looks overcast.

----------


## Jay

> Man! That is a fantastic picture. Do you know what time of day it was. It looks overcast.


Around 15.30 -16.00.  Yes, heavy overcast. it had been raining all day.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## canid

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Supertramp

can you see me?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Yep ,  You should have worn a tan shirt !  lol

----------


## canid

is that a baobab tree?

----------


## pete lynch

Was there supposed to be photos in post #36 and #40?

----------


## crashdive123

> Was there supposed to be photos in post #36 and #40?


Sometimes pictures that are hot linked don't show up and you get a little red x.

----------


## Justin Case

I fixed post 40,,,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

> Sometimes pictures that are hot linked don't show up and you get a little red x.


Did not get the red X.

----------


## Justin Case

> Did not get the red X.


Sometimes when hot linked it just fails to recognize the image link all together,,

----------


## Rick

#36 is fixed.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The way a crow
        Shook down on me
        The dust of snow
        From a hemlock tree

        Has given my heart
        A change of mood
        And saved some part
        Of a day I had rued.

Photo: by JBWan
Poem: Dust of Snow by Robert Frost

----------


## pete lynch

> #36 is fixed.


A worthy picture for such great words.
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Supertramp

> is that a baobab tree?


yes it is -that was in Burkina Faso, Africa

----------


## Jay

The Green Pit Viper  ...........beautiful ....IMG_6956.JPG

----------


## Rick

Bur he whispers such ugly words. (nice pic).

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


When spring begins again to light
Our happy world with colors bright, 
The robins all come back to see
How beautiful the earth will be,
 With crocus gold, and daffodils
Lighting meadows, fields, and hills;
 With leaves of green and tulips gay,
And birds arriving every day.

Picture: by Corporate Blawg
Poem: Call of Spring by Norman Schlicter

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

While my GF and I were on a walk last year in August. It was a long forgotten cemetary in PA, all overgrown. We walked up on the Fawn on the headstone. It woke up and just looked at us, slowly got up and walked with us for a little bit and then walked away. One of the weirdest events we have had on a woods walk. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Picture by: PGV

----------


## Rick

Holy cow, Phil. That's a great pic!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

That sunset turned my whole neighborhood orange.

----------


## BENESSE

> While my GF and I were on a walk last year in August. It was a long forgotten cemetary in PA, all overgrown. We walked up on the Fawn on the headstone. It woke up and just looked at us, slowly got up and walked with us for a little bit and then walked away. One of the weirdest events we have had on a woods walk. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That is truly touching! The pic _and_ the story. 
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

What was really weird, she just walked with us for about 200 yards. There was a small stream nearby and she just walked to it and we went on. We did not see a doe or buck around anywhere. We named her Stonie and have always looked for her when we are there. That was the only time we had seen her. I had given her a half an apple and a crunchy carrot and then she went off for a drink.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

OK JC, where did you get a pic of my Ex Wife.......

----------


## Justin Case

She needs braces !   lol

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I had to file her teef at the divorce LOLOLOL

----------


## hossthehermit

OK, gonna try this again.

OK, so how do I make it show up bigger (the picture)?

----------


## crashdive123

When you post it as an attachment, it shows up as a thumbnail.  After you post it, when we (or you) place the cursor on the thumbnail and left click, it will show the picture as you it looked on your computer.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> OK, gonna try this again.
> 
> OK, so how do I make it show up bigger (the picture)?


What most of us do to make it larger are to upload it to Photobucket or some such site and then copy the code and post that in our post. (At least that's what I do)

----------


## hossthehermit

Is there a size limit, or one that works best??????

----------


## crashdive123

Here's some info on posting pictures.  With the forum upgrade we recently went through some of the "Manage Attachments" info is slightly different, but the sizing is still the same.  Looks like you've got the managing attachments part figured out though.

----------


## Justin Case

> OK, gonna try this again.
> 
> OK, so how do I make it show up bigger (the picture)?


as poco said , the best way is to upload it to your photobucket account,,,  as i just did with your thumbnail , then use the image code to post here ,,  like this ,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thats a neat pic BTW  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

On the - is there one that works better question - the thumbnails probably load a lot faster for those members that are on dial up.  You are limited to posting 100 pictures using the manage attachments feature.  If you're like me, and like to post a lot of pictures you may want to use one of the photo hosting sites.  Like Poco, I use Photobucket.  You can sign up for free and get quite a bit of storage (500 GB).  I recently upgraded to a paid subscription with them.  With that you get unlimited storage and a few more neat features that I've yet to fully figure out.

----------


## hossthehermit

I use photobucket some for some things, it changes so often that I can't keep up. I'll try this and see what happens........ aha!!!! Thanks for the tip. And no, I did NOT take that picture out the front door this morning.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> I use photobucket some for some things, it changes so often that I can't keep up. I'll try this and see what happens........ aha!!!! Thanks for the tip. And no, I did NOT take that picture out the front door this morning.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Is that the AVI casino in Laughlin on the Colorado river ?  I used to live 10 miles from there if it is !

----------


## hossthehermit

Right you are, we stayed there for a week a couple years ago, did the first couple sections of the Mojave road, Oatman to Kingman on old 66, Christmas Tree Pass, great trip. Small world, eh?

----------


## Justin Case

> Right you are, we stayed there for a week a couple years ago, did the first couple sections of the Mojave road, Oatman to Kingman on old 66, Christmas Tree Pass, great trip. Small world, eh?


sure is,,  actually at one time i lived 3 miles from there in Ft Mohave,,  just across the river,,  :Wink:   I recognized it the second i seen the photo,  the metal building in the background is the new event center,  they have rodeos and monster trucks and races in there ,  Christmas tree pass is fun too,

----------


## Justin Case

LMAO !  heh heh heh 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mogdog10

Days end on the ice.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little madness in the Spring
        Is wholesome even for the King,
        But God be with the Clown 
        Who ponders this tremendous scene 
        This whole Experiment of Green 
        As if it were his own!

Picture: thedicserningbrute.com
Poem: A Little Madness in the Spring by Emily Dickenson

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That is one weird looking beaver. It has a harness, too. Strange.

----------


## Winter

It's a mutant Pug-Beaver.

----------


## BENESSE

Great pic, Winter.
That's one tough little pug. Where else would "pugnacious" come from?

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Hey, don't laugh, that's how the Japanese planted anti tank mines in WWII. They'd bury a bomb fuse up and when a tank came along one of them would run out with a hammer and smack it. Just once, though.

----------


## Justin Case

Redneck tractor balancer

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Gawds, I hate seeing socks inside of sandels........ Oh look, a Chippy smoking a Peace Pipe.... aweeeee Peace between the spieces....how touching.... wait, what is that smell...... 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

A motion picture composed of spacecraft still photos. Stunning! 

http://www.popsci.com/technology/art...g-saturn-scape

----------


## pgvoutdoors

That's cool Rick, Thanks.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Train tank car imploding,,  This is what happens when the forget to remove the suction hose ..

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

WOW.. just how much vacuum force does it take to implode one of those? The lasers we used at the mfg plant ran under a vacuum of 100hPa and didn't implode.
That's one heck of a hoover!!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

On my way this morning to do some Steelhead fishing I made a new friend. I didn't feed him, he was just interested in what I was doing.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

That's made my brain hurt!

----------


## crashdive123

> John McColgan, a BLM firefighter, took photos on August 6th, 2000 while fighting fires in the Bitterroot Valley of Montana. McColgan says he "just happened to be in the right place at the right time" with his Kodak DC280 digital camera. McColgan could not be found for days after the one of those pictures spread like wildfire on the Internet.
> 
> The elk and fire snapshot has fast become the most downloaded environmental photo on the Internet. One About Forestry Forum member writes that the shot was "of the Bitterroot fires, south of Darby and taken (the shot) from a bridge over the Bitterroot River."



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

That image pretty much sums up TEOTWAWKI for me.

----------


## Trabitha

Happy Holy Thursday!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## RReevestmmk

Stairway to Heaven... Northern Tier Boundary Waters
http://img859.imageshack.us/i/p6170140.jpg/

----------

